# ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2019)

The ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+ is the fastest factory overclocked Navi card we've tested so far. We measured it to run almost 2 GHz real clock on average in our real-life, mixed gaming load. Temperatures are good, too, and the cooler includes idle-fan-stop.

*Show full review*


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh boy, another custom 5700 XT with massive factory overclocked and significantly higher power draw for miniscule performance gains and a triple slot cooler! Can't wait to see how this one performs compared to the dozens of other custom 5700 XT with the same (ridiculous) design choice.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 27, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Form over function. You can almost see how pathetic these fans operate.
> I'll make a bold claim that this might fall behind the 409$ Pulse in noise to core temp ratio.



Whaddayaknow...


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Sep 27, 2019)

Good review, this is the one I was waiting for.

This one is at the top of my shortlist if the price can go down a bit.  Asrock usually has mailing rebates which is annoying to be sure, but at least they honor them so it may cancel out some of the extra price.


----------



## kings (Sep 27, 2019)

AMD has already launched the 5700s so squeezed from the factory that AIBs to get something extra to differentiate models, efficiency goes down the drain.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 27, 2019)

$480??? Ouch


----------



## HD64G (Sep 27, 2019)

If closer to $450, it would be a good choice but when the Pulse is just $10-20 over the ref, it is overpriced for sure. Btw, this feature of it having 6 monitor connectors could be useful for some people.


----------



## Rivage (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh, it's loud!
Radeon remains Radeon.

Well, some EK LC will fix the thing.


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 27, 2019)

20% increase in power draw for 4% performance, ouch. Out of curiosity, did you guys do any testing to see if undervolting was a feasible option to get that a little more under control?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> Out of curiosity, did you guys do any testing to see if undervolting was a feasible option to get that a little more under control?


Not worth investigating imo. Obviously you can play with the dials (power limit, voltage, clocks) and reach pretty much any result you want, with equal loss in performance


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 27, 2019)

I really want to see this card performance without ace combat 7






really???


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 27, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Not worth investigating imo. Obviously you can play with the dials (power limit, voltage, clocks) and reach pretty much any result you want, with equal loss in performance



It seems worthwhile in the name of power savings (depending on how much) to at least fiddle with it, maybe not in reviews as you already invest a ton of time into them, but maybe as a side article at some point? Given the amount of power savings, and lower temps, you could get on Vega and R VII, it seems at least worth checking. My R VII can run the stock clocks at 950mv, it cut power draw down considerably when I was using it on air (iirc, it would usually average in the 210-220w range with spikes to 240-250w); even at 2025/1200 with 1090mv, it still rarely surpasses 250w average, and spikes into the 275-280 range infrequently.


----------



## Aldain (Sep 27, 2019)

Rivage said:


> Oh, it's loud!
> Radeon remains Radeon.
> 
> Well, some EK LC will fix the thing.



So you did nit read the sapphire nitro and the red devil reviews..huh??


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 27, 2019)

At $480 I would rather buy 2070 Super. Stable driver, better performance and all the better goodies comes with Turing (concurrent INT+FP, RT cores and Tensor cores). Especially now Nvidia GPU also support freesync.

You gotta be a super red fan to shell out $480 for a 5700XT


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2019)

HD64G said:


> If closer to $450, it would be a good choice but when the Pulse is just $10-20 over the ref, it is overpriced for sure. Btw, this feature of it having 6 monitor connectors could be useful for some people.



Not for a mid range card.

Tbf the cooling on this needs revision like the GA, MSI, Asus, XFX boards.


----------



## danbert2000 (Sep 27, 2019)

I think we have enough samples now to conclude that:

The 5700 XT is basically at the upper end of the V/F curve of the current 7 nm node. Pushing even a little more performance costs a lot of power and heat, and therefore these things are never going to OC well until the node improves and/or Navi revisions. I can only imagine that undervolting with the new Navi boost algorithms will just drop the clock and performance.
Afermarket 5700 XT's are probably not worth the money past the ones that are $20 extra and give you a better fan. Even this top-end card ekes out just the smallest performance increase, not in line with the price increase.
The 5700 XT is decently close to the 2070 Super in performance, until you overclock the 2070 Super for 5-10% extra performance. Then the 2070 Super wins hands down. At $480, the price is too close to the 2070 Super and is essentially a card only for the most diehard AMD fans
The GPU is much, much better than anything AMD has put out since maybe Polaris, in terms of competitiveness. It bodes well for next year's AMD GPU launches. But these aftermarket cards with the OC are a bit of a joke. Just stick to the Sapphire Pulse. If you get the itch to spend more than $410, it's probably worth looking at the EVGA 2070 Super Black or Nvidia Founders Edition 2070 Super to get that extra performance, because throwing money at an overclocked 5700 XT just ain't worth it.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 28, 2019)

As others said, the performance difference is so negligigble compared to the reference models and the cheap AIB models like the Sapphire Pulse or the Powercolor Red Dragon for $410 or 420 have competitive cooling against the more expensive models like the PC Red Devil, MSI Gaming X, ASUS Strix or this one that there is no need to spend that extra $30-50 over the $410-420 models.

Speaking of the RX 5700, even the reference model is a good choice with a little UV, you don't have to spend extra cash on AIB models.



xkm1948 said:


> At $480 I would rather buy 2070 Super. Stable driver, better performance and all the better goodies comes with Turing (concurrent INT+FP, RT cores and Tensor cores). Especially now Nvidia GPU also support freesync.
> 
> You gotta be a super red fan to shell out $480 for a 5700XT


Yes, but that's also true for the most expensive 2070 Super models (and for the GPU market in general) : considering a $570-580 MSI Gaming X or ASUS Strix 2070 Super, a $620 2080 is a better choice.



EzioAs said:


> Oh boy, another custom 5700 XT with massive factory overclocked and significantly higher power draw for miniscule performance gains and a triple slot cooler! Can't wait to see how this one performs compared to the dozens of other custom 5700 XT with the same (ridiculous) design choice.


What design choice are you talking about? The looks of the card? Yes, the NV AIB cards look better! (no) Or the triple slot cooler? NV also has those. It's not a problem for you?  The Thicc f.e. is one of the best looking air-cooled cards I have ever seen. That Wall-E looking card is also unique. The Red Devil also looks good.


----------



## Totally (Sep 28, 2019)

B-Real said:


> What design choice are you talking about? The looks of the card? Yes, the NV AIB cards look better! (no) Or the triple slot cooler? NV also has those. It's not a problem for you?  The Thicc f.e. is one of the best looking air-cooled cards I have ever seen. That Wall-E looking card is also unique. The Red Devil also looks good.



Is his opinion less valid because there are hideous, questionably cards on either side of the toe line? Then you refute an opinion with your own subjectivity, just because the card is completely clad in a mishmash of plastic and shiny bits does not make it a good looking card, even though it "one of the best" you've seen. It's garish IMO, and confounds me because they actually took some amount of time and effort to come up with that, time and effort that could have been spent elsewhere.


----------



## B_Bang (Sep 29, 2019)

Wondering why you use "Press drivers" from Nvidia and Beta from AMD when the 19.9.2 WHQL drivers have been out for a few days.  Seems biased even without the WHQL as there are way newer Beta drivers than the ones you actually used.... which is why I stopped reading Tom's Hardware. Please don't head down the $$ for favourable review path.  If you say because of "consistency" I'll just quietly facepalm....


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Sep 29, 2019)

Literally 0 reason to buy this over the pulse. Perhaps AIBs should look at making their cards cooler/quieter then the pulse, given there is no performance to unlock with the 5700xt. 


B_Bang said:


> Wondering why you use "Press drivers" from Nvidia and Beta from AMD when the 19.9.2 WHQL drivers have been out for a few days.  Seems biased even without the WHQL as there are way newer Beta drivers than the ones you actually used.... which is why I stopped reading Tom's Hardware. Please don't head down the $$ for favourable review path.  If you say because of "consistency" I'll just quietly facepalm....


There is no difference between performance between 19.9.2 WHQL and Beta, the only difference is the name.

If you are going to accuse TechPowerUp of taking $$$ to sabotage a review, lets see your proof. Otherwise lurk more, just some basic research would tell you why wizzard didnt change the driver out. You may consider consistency to be facepalm worthy, but I dont see you helping wizzard re-bench an entire suite of cards.


----------



## B_Bang (Sep 29, 2019)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Literally 0 reason to buy this over the pulse. Perhaps AIBs should look at making their cards cooler/quieter then the pulse, given there is no performance to unlock with the 5700xt.
> 
> There is no difference between performance between 19.9.2 WHQL and Beta, the only difference is the name.
> 
> If you are going to accuse TechPowerUp of taking $$$ to sabotage a review, lets see your proof. Otherwise lurk more, just some basic research would tell you why wizzard didnt change the driver out. You may consider consistency to be facepalm worthy, but I dont see you helping wizzard re-bench an entire suite of cards.


Then why don't they make that clear somewhere? Comprehensive info is always better.  FYI if AMD have stated up to 16% improvement in Borderlands 3 with the 19.9.2 then there has to be some differences so your rant seems fundamentally flawed.  PS I didn't "accuse" I questioned... thusly suggesting the possibility. The only valid refutation would come from the tester.  No one else know their reasoning.


----------



## Jism (Sep 29, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Oh boy, another custom 5700 XT with massive factory overclocked and significantly higher power draw for miniscule performance gains and a triple slot cooler! Can't wait to see how this one performs compared to the dozens of other custom 5700 XT with the same (ridiculous) design choice.



So wiseguy, what do you want manufacturers todo then? rebrand a AMD stock product? Or attempt to make a custom design, wether it's just another cooler and all that?

AMD 5700 chips are already at it's limits sort of speak. Look at Polaris, there's not much you could do to extract more performance out of that already. Maybe some timings you could tweak on the memory, but that's about it. You cant blame AMD for not pushing their products at their limit, it's what they do and simular is happening to a CPU.

If you want silence > go for a watercooled 5700. If you want non-watercooled you pick the part with the biggest heatsink and fans. If you dont care about both you go with AMD's offering. It's not that difficult. The money is getting you a certain value, it's just how it is these days.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 29, 2019)

Jism said:


> So wiseguy, what do you want manufacturers todo then? rebrand a AMD stock product? Or attempt to make a custom design, wether it's just another cooler and all that?
> 
> AMD 5700 chips are already at it's limits sort of speak. Look at Polaris, there's not much you could do to extract more performance out of that already. Maybe some timings you could tweak on the memory, but that's about it. You cant blame AMD for not pushing their products at their limit, it's what they do and simular is happening to a CPU.
> 
> If you want silence > go for a watercooled 5700. If you want non-watercooled you pick the part with the biggest heatsink and fans. If you dont care about both you go with AMD's offering. It's not that difficult. The money is getting you a certain value, it's just how it is these days.



Look at reviews for the stock design RX 5700 XT. The temps, while a bit on the high side, is still decent considering it's a blower style cooler and takes up only 2 slots. For the most part, we all know that most AIB cards have decent in-house coolers. What I want is for AIB partners to design better 2-slot coolers and strap it on stock speed cards and not bother with pre-overclocked because it throws power consumption and temperature down the drain.


----------



## Totally (Sep 29, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Look at reviews for the stock design RX 5700 XT. The temps, while a bit on the high side, is still decent considering it's a blower style cooler and takes up only 2 slots. For the most part, we all know that most AIB cards have decent in-house coolers.



But all reviews of the stock 5700 all say the same thing universally although temps are on the high side they are loud.



EzioAs said:


> What I want is for AIB partners to design better 2-slot coolers and strap it on stock speed cards and not bother with pre-overclocked because it throws power consumption and temperature down the drain.



You can get exactly that with a couple clicks in the gpu control panel. Don't see the issue there.


----------



## MysitcMtMount (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi, IDK will this help in any way, 
I got this card on Thursday, did some benchmarking with it.
mind you, the monitor is only 60fps max 


out of the box, the 5700xt taichi is HOT 
from stock, the VOLTAGE ON MY CARD IS 1.201
if you benchmark it, like Superposition, hottest temps on my card 112C, 96C core, 86C Memory, 70C VRAM
wattage used ~240W 
Extreme: 5188 High: 12283
Ambient: 30.5C


undervolting helps a lot, undervolted using Big Head Tech's undervolt,
managed to get my temps back to 97C max, 82C Core, 84C Memory, 73C VRAM 
wattage used  ~192W
Extreme: 5190 High: 12425
Ambient: 30.3C 

gpu not loud, my D92 is almost louder than this gpu 90% of the time. Only loud when benchmarking, gpu use over 80%

hope this helps in any way :3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2019)

MysitcMtMount said:


> Hi, IDK will this help in any way,
> I got this card on Thursday, did some benchmarking with it.
> mind you, the monitor is only 60fps max
> 
> ...



In the us void if removed stickers are illegal.

If you live t
In the US id look at the thermal pads/compound


----------



## MysitcMtMount (Sep 29, 2019)

i live in usa so i would rather undervolt... and kinda new to taking apart GPU, replacing stuff.... 
well, the main issue would just be thermal pads, are they standard thickness?


----------



## munted (Oct 1, 2019)

In the review it is mentioned that, "_What is definitely worth mentioning is that ASRock has increased the monitor output count from four to six. This makes the Taichi one of only a dozen or so decent graphics cards that have enough power for serious gaming and support plenty of monitor connectivity._"
Makes me wonder what the other dozen or so options are. For example Gigabyte has several Nvidia RTX branded "Super Aorus" cards with 6 display outputs connectors (3x HDMI, 3x DP and 1x USB-C) but you can only output 4 at a time e.g. 3x HDMI and 1x DP (plus the USB-C). I don't know of any modern 6 display output cards other than this ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+


----------



## lukart (Oct 1, 2019)

Def comes handy, I miss the extra ports on my 5700 XT.
Great looking card.


----------



## las (Oct 7, 2019)

SIGSEGV said:


> I really want to see this card performance without ace combat 7
> 
> View attachment 132778
> 
> really???



That's AMD for you. Performance is hit or miss, mostly miss.

Dev's focus on optimizing Intel and Nvidia, nothing new here.

Especially true if you're into emulation.


----------



## happy medium (Nov 27, 2019)

This card is on sale at newegg for 429.99 I think that's a good price for this card.
It includes xbox for pc game pass and borderlands 3 or the new Tom Clancy game
breakpoint game.








						ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT Video Card - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 Video Card RX 5700 XT TAICHI X 8G OC+ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Till they are 350 or less its not a good deal


----------



## happy medium (Nov 27, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Till they are 350 or less its not a good deal


Compared to what? $500 2070 super? Or  a slower $400 2060 super?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

happy medium said:


> Compared to what? $500 2070 super? Or  a slower $400 2060 super?



Overall card prices are stupid tbf


----------



## tdhanushka (Dec 5, 2019)

happy medium said:


> This card is on sale at newegg for 429.99 I think that's a good price for this card.
> It includes xbox for pc game pass and borderlands 3 or the new Tom Clancy game
> breakpoint game.
> 
> ...



Ordered one 4 days ago. They bundled it with a free Asrock G10 router ($140ish) with it. Can't say no to that deal. And guess what, they did a miscalculation and discounted those AMD free games from the total price and i only paid 370. lmfao. Almost cheap as a 5700. And I ain't no noob to complain about temps and fan noise. Just need to tweak it. thats it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 5, 2019)

tdhanushka said:


> Ordered one 4 days ago. They bundled it with a free Asrock G10 router ($140ish) with it. Can't say no to that deal. And guess what, they did a miscalculation and discounted those AMD free games from the total price and i only paid 370. lmfao. Almost cheap as a 5700. And I ain't no noob to complain about temps and fan noise. Just need to tweak it. thats it.


Total score!


----------



## tdhanushka (Dec 5, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Total score!


Haha yeah. I will post here my temps and tweak settings when the card arrive. It might be helpful for other people.


----------

